# ICS GMail - Has anyone tried installing it yet?



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

From Twitter:


> P3Droid
> Wow, Tablet owners, new Gmail from @Team_Black_Hat dump of IceCreamSandwich works fine on Xoom <Confirmed>, try other tablets





> P3Droid
> @SnkBitten @Team_Black_Hat change your /system/app/Gmail.apk to gmail.apk.bak and gmail.odex to gmail.odex.bak


Or how about the new Roboto font?

Who's going to be the first to try it out?


----------



## soneracar (Oct 10, 2011)

Roboto font worked fine for me, and found a zip for cwm.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Link?


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...am-sandwich-galaxy-nexus-system-app-dump.html

Roboto font link is in my post above.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Scooter70 said:


> http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...am-sandwich-galaxy-nexus-system-app-dump.html
> 
> Roboto font link is in my post above.


Yeah, thanks, found it via P3's tweets.


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...font-roboto-on-your-android-device-right-now/

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=18548861#post18548861
Install Font Chnger from marketplace..then download zip from link above...

Download and turn on USB file mode ....Exact and copy 3 file to your .fontchanger folder.. Open Font Changer..select Font...Reboot and your all good.


----------



## 2-loc (Sep 7, 2011)

Tried, it, doesn't seem to work, I get a parsing error when trying to install. Probably worked on Xoom cause it's running honeycomb and it needs some kind of framework/code not implemented in gingerbread.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Wouldn't think you could just install ICS Gmail like some of the other ICS .apk's. It ties into other items, but what do I know...


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

It only works on honeycomb or higher


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Tried copying Gmail apk to data/app, setting permissions/owner appropriately, and running and got parse error. Looks like it's not gonna happen...

phonesky.apk renamed and permissions/owner set and moved to /system/app works fine - it's the 3.2.0 Market that's already floating around separately.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

I ghetto hacked the XML to lower the sdktarget value, 0 results. Getting an install error. Will work on it tomorrow.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

doug piston said:


> I ghetto hacked the XML to lower the sdktarget value, 0 results. Getting an install error. Will work on it tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Good luck.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Good luck.


I very much doubt it will work.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

Rom toolbox is much recommended for font changing and theme Chooser themes

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## yirsung (Oct 20, 2011)

No luck, I tried it.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

_Worked on it for a few days now and netted 0 results. I can't get apkmanager nor apktool to decompile to an XML level. The Apktool creator has mentioned in his issue tracker that he was able to decompile it so I must be dumb. I was able to modify the XML in a rather disgusting way and re-sign the APK but I still get the same parsing error. I had a few people on IRC re-sign the APK as well in case it was my signing tool. Same result._

_I have never modified an XML so I am not sure if that is what is causing the APK to fail. I asked a few seasoned APK pro's on IRC for their thought and tried all those as well. I have one other person to ask so we will see how it goes._

_I am unclear on why I am updating you guys as I am sure most of you really could careless about a knucklehead not getting something to work but I wanted to let you know my face hurts from smashing it on my desk._


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

It would be fun if this could be done...thanks for the updates.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

doug piston said:


> _Worked on it for a few days now and netted 0 results. I can't get apkmanager nor apktool to decompile to an XML level. The Apktool creator has mentioned in his issue tracker that he was able to decompile it so I must be dumb. I was able to modify the XML in a rather disgusting way and re-sign the APK but I still get the same parsing error. I had a few people on IRC re-sign the APK as well in case it was my signing tool. Same result._
> 
> _I have never modified an XML so I am not sure if that is what is causing the APK to fail. I asked a few seasoned APK pro's on IRC for their thought and tried all those as well. I have one other person to ask so we will see how it goes._
> 
> _I am unclear on why I am updating you guys as I am sure most of you really could careless about a knucklehead not getting something to work but I wanted to let you know my face hurts from smashing it on my desk._


For me, this type of self-discovery is valuable. Getting an idea, and trotting off trying all kinds of 'stupid' things to make it work has, if nothing else, some educational merit too it. I've done this on many occasions and while never actually accomplishing my goal, I learned a lot in the process









Now, for the bad news. Honeycomb ushered in what Google calls 'Fragments API'. It allows apps to re-use a lot of the screen drawing code by splitting areas in 'fragments'. While this API may have many useful effects, the most notable is its used to generate the dual-pane views we are seeing in many tablet apps. This API simply doesn't exist pre-HoneyComb, so even trying to trick the manifests into installing won't actually make the apps run.

I seem to remember some type of 'compatibility pack' that google released to allow pre HC devices to run fragments code, but it was meant more as a dev tool to create apps compatible at all levels, not a plugin to automagically allow GB devices to run HC apps.


----------

